# PC will nicht mehr booten...



## tobee (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Windows XP bzw. hatte Windows XP auf meinen PC. Wenn ich jetzt meinen PC boote kommt folgende Meldung:

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 00 C0 9F 74 83 D5  GUID: 800CBAF8 3C64 8AA2 00C09F74835D5
DHCP...
PXE-E51: No DCHP or proxyDHCP offers were received.

PXE-MOF: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.
Operating System not found.


Vielen Dank für Tipps || Tricks
Tobee


----------



## yves030 (21. Juni 2006)

Dein PC versucht über das Netzwerk zu booten...

Im günstigsten Falle sind Deine BIOS-Einstellungen verdreht, im ungünstigen Falle dein Festplatte hinüber und PXE (also Netzwerk-boot) ist die letzte Methode, mit der Dein PC zu booten versucht...
Sieh Dir mal genau die Meldungen beim Starten an (sofern sie nicht unterdrückt werden...) werden die Festplatten, CDRoms etc. erkannt? Dann mal Im BIOS (meist in der Kategorie Advanced Settings) die Boot-Priorität ansehen und ggf. ändern.

y.


----------



## terravotion (21. Juni 2006)

Und du hast gar nichts geändert am PC, aso Hardwareseitig?
Nichts eingebaut/ausgebaut?

Kannst du nicht von der WinXP CD booten und dort, falls das Windows gefunden wird dieses Reparieren?


----------



## tobee (21. Juni 2006)

Hunab-Ku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und du hast gar nichts geändert am PC, aso Hardwareseitig?
> Nichts eingebaut/ausgebaut?
> 
> Kannst du nicht von der WinXP CD booten und dort, falls das Windows gefunden wird dieses Reparieren?



Ich hatte ganz vergessen zu schreiben dass das ein Notebook ist.
Verändert ist an der Hardware nichts.

Tobee


----------



## terravotion (21. Juni 2006)

Jah das sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen...

Schau dir jetzt erstmals das BIOS an wie yves030 das scho erklärt hat und falls dort was vertauscht ist änderst du das.

Hast du was beim letsten Benutzen vor dem 'nicht mehr botten wollen' gemacht ?


Allgemein: Kann ein Programm welches ich installiere BIOS-Sachen ändern? Nicht oder?


----------



## tobee (21. Juni 2006)

Bios öffnen -> Beim booten Entf. drücken? -> Wenn ja, komm ich leider nicht mit der Entf. Taste ins Bios.

Mich verwundert aber das:
CLIENT MAC ADDR: 00 C0 9F 74 83 D5 GUID: 800CBAF8 3C64 8AA2 00C09F74835D5
DHCP...

Die Client Mac Addr. Was hat das zu bedeuten?

Tobee


----------



## yves030 (21. Juni 2006)

Das ist nicht immer nur mit "entf" möglich...
veruche es mal mit "F2", "F10" oder CTRL-S... das sind die gängigsten...
Manchmal blendet das Bios beim Booten auch ein, mit welches Taste man ins BIOS kommt...

Das mit der Client MAC Adresse ist schon OK so... jedes Netzwerkgerät hat eine herstellerspezifische eindeutige MAC-Adresse.... und das ist halt die von deiner Netzwerkkarte...

y.


----------



## tobee (21. Juni 2006)

Ich bin jetzt im BIOS drin ( F2 ).
Aber wie genau funktioniert vom Netzwerk zu booten?

Ich habe mal von dem CD-Laufwerk booten lassen (mit Knoppix).
Selbst das macht er nicht!



> ...Operating System not found...



Tobee


----------



## tobee (22. Juni 2006)

Meint ihr ich sollte die Recovery CD drüberlaufen lassen?

Tobee


----------



## terravotion (22. Juni 2006)

Sorry wenn ich so frage aber bis du sicher dass du das CD-ROM Laufwerk an der ersten Stelle hast und das "Networkboot" so ungefähr an der letzten?

Im BIOS hast du irgendwo den Punkt "Boot Options" oder so was in der Art.
Und dort kannst du zB das CD Rom an die erste Stelle tun, die Harddisk an die 2te, Netzwerk am Schluss...

Und nicht vergessen speichern.
Und sag uns doch mal was dann passiert, wenn du den PC startest...


Wenn du nicht von der CD Bootest und er auch Knoppix nicht booten kann wirst du das auch nicht mit der WinCD machen können.


----------



## tobee (22. Juni 2006)

Auf einmal geht es jetzt. Ich kann Knoppix starten...
Was für Möglichkeiten hätte ich jetzt denn PC zu reparieren?

Tobee


----------



## terravotion (22. Juni 2006)

Hmm, halt mal die WinXP CD ins Laufwerk und boote von dieser. Und dort kannst du irgendwo "Bestehende INstallation reparieren".

*ABER: Versuch zuerst nur von der HD zu Booten!*
Denn wenn das geht dann brauchst nichts mehr mit reparieren machen etc =)


----------



## Navid (22. Juni 2006)

ich würd das netzwerkkabel abziehen und dann nochma versuchen  

ansonsten wie die vorredner sagten... bootreihenfolge ändern...

da er es aber vorher scheinbar nicht gemacht hat würde das wenig sinn ergeben...

recovery cd kannste dir schenken weil du ja nich booten kannst...

nich booten = nicht recovery cd benutzen können

zieh ma netzwerkkabel ab... wär mein rat 

EDIT: wunderbar wäre... ohne netzwerkkabel und ohne bootcd ...den pc starten und nach dem 4-eckigen fenster wo die bios daten stehen F8 drücken... dann abgesicherter modus und dort kannste systemwiederherstellung versuchen...

nur wenn er die hdd nichtmehr findet bringt dir das auch nix... also erstma mit der knoppix cd schauen ob deine hdd noch erkannt wird!


----------



## tobee (22. Juni 2006)

> Hmm, halt mal die WinXP CD ins Laufwerk und boote von dieser. Und dort kannst du irgendwo "Bestehende INstallation reparieren".


Das ist leider ein Acer Notebook, wo nur eine sch*** Recovery bzw. 3! Recocery CDs dabei sind.



> ABER: Versuch zuerst nur von der HD zu Booten!
> Denn wenn das geht dann brauchst nichts mehr mit reparieren machen etc =)


Von der Festplatte geht gar nix. Da kommt die Meldung ...Operating System not found.
Das heißt ja es findet kein Betriebssystem. Ist dann auch gleich garantiert das keins vorhanden ist?



> ich würd das netzwerkkabel abziehen und dann nochma versuchen


Das hab ich schon.



> nur wenn er die hdd nichtmehr findet bringt dir das auch nix... also erstma mit der knoppix cd schauen ob deine hdd noch erkannt wird!


Der Bootvorgang von Knoppix dauert gerade schon 5 Minuten und ist immer noch nicht geladen

Tobee


----------



## tobee (22. Juni 2006)

Nicht mal von der CD Booten geht. Habe im BIOS die Boot Prio. schon geändert.



> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable


Welches Kabel kontrollieren?



> PXE-MOF: Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom
> Operating System not found


Versteh ich nicht.

Tobee


----------



## yves030 (22. Juni 2006)

Mmhhh grummerl...


die Fehlersuche gestaltet sich doch etwas schwierig, weil man hier nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann, wie nun Deine BIOS Settings sind und ob unsere Ratschläge von Dir richtig verstanden oder umgesetzt werden... 
Mal sagst Du Knoppix Boot geht... dann wieder nicht.... An dieser Stelle würde ich Dir dann doch die Lektüre der Handbuchs empfehlen, in dem die Einstellungen des BIOS beschrieben sind. Jedes moderne BIOS kann mit einem einfachen Tastendruck auf die empfohlene Default-Einstellung zurückgesetzt werden. Das solltest Du dann auch mal tun und vor dem speichern die Bootreihenfolge auf:

1.) CDROM
2.) HDD

stellen. So ist sichergestellt, daß von einer bootfähigen CD gestartet werden kann
(sofern diese natürlich rechtzeitig im LW liegt...)

Die Funktion Network Boot würde ich ausschalten (disable).

Dann nochmal booten (ohne CD):
Wenn die Meldung "Operating System not found" dann immernoch kommt, wenn keine bootfähige CD einliegt, bedeutet das, daß die HDD physikalisch erkannt und wohl auch funktionsfähig ist, denn das ist KEINE BIOS-Meldung... in diesem Falle ist höwascheli der (Master)Bootrecord zerschossen....

Dann CD einleigen, Rechner neu starten.... er sollte jetzt von CD booten.... in diesem Falle kannst Du Reparaturversuche vornehmen.... aber ich bezweifle, daß Du das ohne Hilfe hinbekommen wirst.... wenn nicht lebenswichtige Daten auf der HDD sind, würde ich von vorneherein ein Recover machen... wodurch allerdings i.d.R. alles gelöscht wird.

y.


----------



## ByeBye 273994 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,


ich nutze diesen zwar alten aber noch nicht gelösten Thread aufgrund eines sehr ähnlichen Problems.

Da ich bedauerlicherweise zu vereinzelten Wutanfällen neige hat es diesmal mein Laptop abbekommen – genau genommen habe ich ihn rabiat zugeschlagen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass er nicht wie üblich in den StandBy-Modus gewechselt ist und ich durfte feststellen, dass die Meldung *„Windows Prozess funktioniert nicht mehr“* aufgetaucht ist. Bedingt durch oben genannte Situation habe ich unüberlegter weise auf „Prozess beenden“ geklickt, einige Zeit gewartet und dann, weil es mir schien, dass sich der Rechner aufgehängt hat, einen Reset/ReStart gemacht. Fortan lässt sich der Rechner nicht mehr hochfahren 

Nach einiger Recherche im Internet, darunter auch hier im Forum, in diesem Link, erkannte ich, dass der Rechner von der Netzkarte aus zu starten schien. Folglich habe ich den Netzadapter per Tastenkürzel deaktiviert und nun kommt untenstehende Meldung – aktivieren kann ich ihn anscheinend nicht mehr, davor kam eine fast ähnliche Meldung. *Die Boot-Reihenfolge im BIOS lautet "Festplatte, CD, USB, Netzkarte"*. In den Abgesicherten Modus komme ich auch nicht rein (weis auch nicht genau wie, die erwähnte *F8-Taste im BIOS* funktioniert nicht). *BIOS wurde auch auf die „Default-Einstellungen“* zurück gesetzt. Letzt genannter obiger Rat von „yves030“ hat ebenfalls nichts genützt, da ich keine Meldung von wegen *„Operating System not found“* bekomme.



Hier nun die Meldung:

---

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 083)

This Product is covered by one or more of the following patents: US5,307,459,   US5, 434,872,    US5,732,094,   US6,570,884,   US6,115,776 and US6,327,625

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.38 (12/24/10)

Client MAC ADDR: E8 40 F2 D0 D0 07
GUID: 277421ED-614B-BC97-C297-E840F2D0D007
PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received.

PXE-M0F: Existing  PCE ROM.

Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key

---



Nach Tastendruck wiederholt sich dieser Vorgang dauerhaft, nach einem Neustart ebenso.

Bedingt durch oben genannte Recherche gehe ich derzeit davon aus, dass die Festplatte hinüber zu sein scheint – wohl aufgrund des rabiaten Zuschlagens. Muss ich davon ausgehen? Wenn das zutrifft: Würde das austauschen der Festplatte helfen/ausreichen? 

_Nebenbei: Im Bereich des USB-HUBs trat oftmals ein leises Rauschen auf, das nach dem Erkennen von z.B. einer externen Festplatte wieder verschwand. Daher zog ich einen solchen Austausch bereits in Erwägung – hängt das Geräusch mit der Festplatte zusammen? Wenn ja wäre ein Austausch weniger schmerzhaft._



Weiter Infos lasse ich gerne zukommen, wenn Ihr mir sagt Welche. Habe Windows 7 Home Premium, einen gültigen Windows-Key und keine Windows-CD. Auch liegt keine funktionsfähige Recovery auf dem Laptop selber vor. Diese wurde bei einem Neuaufsetzen des Systems vor ca. einem Jahr offenbar gelöscht oder beschädigt (mein anderer Laptop hat in dieser Beziehung eine Warnung ausgegeben, der Betroffene dagegen nicht, daher dieser Fehler). Hatte das Betriebssystem damals per USB aufgespielt. 

*
Hier umfangreiche Systemdaten zum Rechner:*
http://www.toshiba.de/discontinued-products/satellite-c670d-126/



Überlege, Windows per USB neu aufzuspielen. Ist das sinnvoll? Was kann ich nun machen? Könnt Ihr mir weiter helfen? Es handelt sich um meinen Arbeitsrechner, daher muss ich das relativ schnell gelöst kriegen. Werde dahingehend morgen, wenn noch nötig, zum PC-Fachmann vor Ort gehen. Meine Computerkenntnisse halten sich in Grenzen. Habe auch „Ultimate Boot Disk CD“ per USB probiert: Funktioniert, nur bin ich mit den gegebenen Möglichkeiten überfordert. Bei einer Systemanalyse jedoch wurde als vorhandene Partition nur der USB-Stick selber erkannt, nicht aber die eigentliche Festplatte. 



Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin


----------



## yves030 (12. Dezember 2013)

oha... fast 7 Jahre später wurde dieser Thread aus dem Kryoschlaf erweckt... und ich auch...

also...

als erstes würde ich dringend an meiner Selbstkontrolle arbeiten... ;-) Du kannst von Glück
reden, dass Dir nicht das Display gebrochen ist...


sodann bewaffnest Du Dich mit einem Schraubendreher und schaust Dir den Lappi mal von unten
an... Da sind i.d.R. kleine Deckel abschraubbar. Lokalisiere den, unter dem sich die Festplatte
befindet und öffne ihn... Dann schau nach, ob durch Deine Schlagkraft die Festplatte, die manchmal nur gesteckt ist, gelöst wurde. Wenn das der Fall ist, steck sie zurück und teste weiter.

Wenn die Platte an Ort und Stelle ist, wo sie hingehört, aber er immer noch nicht bootet, vergewissere Dich, ob die Festplatte "läuft".. d.h. kannst Du Laufgeräusche hören? (ein kleines surren ist normal, wenn Du die Finger auflegst, spürst Du die Rotation des Motors...) Macht die Platte keinen Mucks oder penetrantes Klackern oder piepsen ist sie hinüber... wenn wichtige
Daten drauf waren, sind diese nur noch von Profis zu retten... wenn Dir die Daten wichtig sind... KEINE Experimente oder Brickanleitungen bei YT u.ä. befolgen... als Laie gibst Du der Platte dann
nur den Gnadenschuss.

Jetzt haste erst mal genug zum Probieren für die nächsten Minuten... ich warte mal auf Feedback..

viel Erfolg


----------



## ByeBye 273994 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo yves030



an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


Ja, ich muss mich zu beherrschen lernen. Gestaltet sich jedoch oftmals schwerer als gesagt. Meine Geduldsspanne ist leider äußerst gering ausgelegt.



Habe Deinen Anweisungen Folge geleistet und festgestellt, dass die Festplatte fest sitzt: Kein Rütteln, Schütteln oder Wackeln.

Habe einen Neustart in die Wege geleitet und der Genauigkeit wegen die Festplatte bei offenem Zustand begutachtet: Keine Geräusche, kein Rumoren, kein Vibrieren.

Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Stelle, an welcher die rößte Gewalt beim Zuschlagen vorlag, nicht bei der Festplatte rechts, sondern weit links neben dran erfolgte. An dieser Stelle befinden sich unterhalb des Gehäuses Lüfterschlitze. Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Technick und dem Aufbau, könnte mir aber denken, dass da das Motherboard liegt. Sieht verdächtig nach Plattinen aus, zumindest schimmern die durch. Muss ich trotzdem davon ausgehen, dass die Platte wohl oder übel hinüber ist - würde mich ein wenig wundern. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Platte durch eine Neue ersetzen kann? Bei Laptops ist das ja immer so eine Sache.

Könnte es sein, dass die einen Schaden davon getragen haben und der Rechner deswegen das Betriebssystem bootet? Wäre sowas reparierbar?

Für weitere Ratschläge bin ich offen. Habe schon mal Windows 7 herunter geladen, sollte dies eine Option sein.



Wegen Daten muss ich mir keine relevanten Gedanken machen: Diese wurden glücklicherweise erst vor kurzem extern gesichert. Sollte also nicht all zu wichtiges verloren gehen können.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin


----------



## sheel (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi

dass man sich um die Daten keine Sorgen machen muss ich sehr gut,
das ist sonst nämlich mit Abstand das Problematischte an der Sache.

Durch Schläge/Stöße kann ziemlich alles an einem Computer kaputt werden;
am Empfindlichsten sind aber im Regelfall Festplatte und Bildschirm...
Die Hauptplatine und die Stromversorgung sind auch Kandidaten für dein Problem,
aber wenn der Bootvorgang wie oben beschrieben funktioniert...
"normal" wäre dieses Verhalten bei falscher Bootreihenfolge im Bios (bei dir aber ok)
oder bei fehlender Festplatte. Bzw. eben einer ganz kaputten Festplatte.

Austauschmöglichkeit: Solange die alte Platte ausbaubar ist, kein Problem.
Also außer Schraiben und Stecker sollte nichts sein
(Stecker: Wahrscheinlich "steckt" die ganze Platte direkt an einer Platine,
aber so, dass man sie ohne viel Kraft davon wegziehen kann)

(um ganz sicher zu gehen, der Stecker (auf Plattenseite) sollte so ausschauen:
http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/955/wd_scorpio_black_sata.jpg
Ein paar Exoten solls ja doch geben, die eigene Sachen machen. Leider)

Da es aber noch nicht 100% sicher ist, dass die Platte schuld ist:
Vielleicht hast du irgendwo die Möglichkeit, eine funktionierende anzustecken und prüfen,
ob sich was tut, bevor du einfach eine neue kaufst und das dann eventuell umsonst war.
Irgendein Bekannter, der mit sowas zu tun hat, oder eine Computerwerkstatt in der Nähe, ...


----------



## yves030 (12. Dezember 2013)

hi

das einfachste wird sein, die Platte auszubauen und woanders einzubauen, oder eine andere
testweise mal in den Lappi einzubauen.
Wenn die tatsächlich NULL Geräusche macht ist sie entweder tot, oder der Controller oder andere
Teile des Mainboards sind hinüber... Aber dann muss das schon ein ordentlicher Knall gewesen sein und das hätte das Display nicht überleben dürfen.
Was ich mir noch vorstellen kann, ist das durch den Deckelschlag ein Headcrash erfolgte und der
S/L-Kopf der Platte nun auf den Magnetscheiben festklebt und die Motoren nicht die Kraft haben,
dagegen anzustinken... alles schon erlebt... aber dann sollte wenigstens die Platte im Bios erscheinen... dass da gar nix erscheint spricht entweder für einen Elektronikschaden (der überall sein kann... Mainboard, Festplatte) oder die Kabelverbindungen (Strom- / SATA) haben sich gelöst, oder die Platte schaltet sich aus Sicherheitsgründen ab, wenn sie merkt, dass sie nicht dreht und erscheint deswegen nicht im BIOS...

Da Du ja noch einen anderen PC hast, kannst Du ja mal die Festplatte vom Lappi in den PC
einbauen... wenn alles halbwegs modern ausgestattet ist, sollte das Netzteil über passende
Stromanschlüsse verfügen... fürs erste Testen reicht es, die Platte nur mit Strom zu versorgen und nach dem Einschalten (bitte beim Stecken / Abziehen immer vorher den PC ganz ausschalten!) zu checken, ob sie anläuft... wenn da nix kommt, ist sie definitiv hinüber.
Dann kannst Du Deiner Neugier (du hast ja gesagt, die Daten sind gesichert) freien Lauf lassen
und Dir mal das Innenleben anschauen und nachsehen, was Sache ist ;-)
Das würde ich aber erst machen, wenn SICHER ist, dass Du die Daten noch woanders gesichert hast... sprich NACH dem Wiederherstellen aus dem Backup und der Kontrolle, was evtl. fehlt...


good Luck


----------



## ByeBye 273994 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,



*@sheel:*

Danke für Deine Antwort. Da ich morgen aufgrund dieses Problems zum PC-Geschäft vor Ort gehe, werde ich deinem Vorschlag nachkommen. Das mit dem Anstecken einer zweiten Festplatte ist sinnvoll zur Klärung des Problems. Würde es selber machen, habe aber keine Zweite zur Hand. Als ich die Platte begutachtet habe, musste ich fest stellen, dass diese doch überaus fest sitzt. Soll heißen: ich will es nicht selber versuchen, die zu lösen. Am Ende mache ich noch den Anschluss kaputt.

Ansonsten sind ja noch ein paar weitere Möglichkeiten aufgetaucht. Unter den gegebenen Umstönden werde ich diese ebenso mal ansprechen.





*@yves030*


Danke für Deine Antwort. Was genau meinst Du mit "Die Platte erscheint nicht im BIOS"? Nicht das wir einander vorbei reden, denn immerhin kann ich Sie ja innerhalb der Bootreihenfolge festlegen. Was ich zuvor erwähnt habe war beim "Ultimate Boot Disc", bei welchem die Platte als mögliche Partition nicht angegeben wurde.

Ansonsten tauchen auch hier weitere Möglichkeiten auf, die meine Kompetenz jedoch überfordern. Leider habe ich auch keinen zweiten PC, in welchem ich jene Platte einbauen könnte. Bei meinem zweiten PC handelt es sich ebenfalls um einen Laptop, so ich die Platte nciht einfach mal kurz anstöpseln kann. Müsste erst die eine ausbauen und dann die andere einbauen. Dahingehend habe ich zu viel Panik, als das ich zu rabiat vorgehen könnte und eventuell irgend was Weiteres kaputt mache. Sonst habe ich am Ende gar keinen Rechner mehr. 

Bezüglich des Headcrash muss ich sagen, dass mir das als Laie recht plausibel erscheint. Zu erwähnen ist dabei, dass der Laptop durchaus ziehmlcih robust gebaut zu sein scheint. 




Ich denk ich werde es vorerst dabei belassen und morgen zum besagten Fachmann vor Ort gehen. Hoffe dass er mir weiter helfen kann. Die von euch genannten Vorschläge und Lösungsansätze werde ich dann ebenso mit einbringen.
Ich melde mich dann und gib Bescheid, was sich getan hat. 


Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin


----------



## sheel (13. Dezember 2013)

mmbb hat gesagt.:


> Was genau meinst Du mit "Die Platte erscheint nicht im BIOS"? Nicht das wir einander vorbei reden, denn immerhin kann ich Sie ja innerhalb der Bootreihenfolge festlegen.


Das "Festplatte" in der Bootreihenfolge steht immer da
(CD würde auch da stehen, wenn du das CD-Laufwerk ausbaust usw.)
Da sind immer alle Möglichkeiten, wo der Computer nach einem Betriebssystem suchen kann,
und die Suchreihenfolge kann man eben einstellen. Das erste Passende wird dann genommen.

Festplatte an erster Stelle, also wird von der Festplatte gestartet, wenn
eine vorhanden ist und ein Betriebssystem drauf ist.
Sonst gehts beim nächsten Eintrag in der Reihenfolge eben weiter.

Ob eine Festplatte eingebaut ist wird praktisch so ermittelt, dass etwas beim Stecker
der Platine rausgeschickt wird, und wenn etwas passendes zurückkommt, dann ist eine Platte da.
Deine schafft anscheinend nicht einmal diese "Begrüßung" mehr.
(Dazu keine Geräusche etc. ... deshalb hat yves ganz am Anfang gesagt,
dass du prüfen sollst, ob einfach der Stecker locker ist)
(aber wie gesagt, eventuell ist auch die Platine etc. schuld, muss nicht die Platte sein)


Beim Rest der Reihenfolge hast du keine CD im Laufwerk (deshalb ungeeignet),
nichts passendes an USB-Steckern (eventuell eine Maus oder so, aber die hat kein Betriebssystem),
und dann wird das Netzwerk probiert.
Das ist dann der Text, den du uns im Anfangspost gezeigt hast ("Intel UNDI, PXE"...)
Man kann sowas aufbauen, dass ein Computer andere per Lankabel mit dem Betriebssystem
versorgt, aber bei dir wird natürlich nichts dergleichen gefunden.
Und dann steckts an der Stelle...

(Irgendwann wird auch der Netzwerkversuch abbrechen,
dann bekommt man eben eine nette Fehlermeldung,
dass alle Möglichkeiten erfolglos versucht wurden)


----------



## ByeBye 273994 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,


zunächst möchte ich mich entschuldigen, dass ich mich nun schön längere Zeit nicht gemeldet habe. Die Ausfallzeit meines Rechners hat mich schlichtweg Zeit gekostet, die ich nun nach zu hohlen hatte. Da habe ich ehrlicherweise nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Fakt aber ist, dass Ihr Recht hattet. Es ist tatsächlich die Festplatte gewesen. Bei besagtem PC-Fachmann hat man sie getestet und sie ist nicht mal mehr angesprungen. Neue Festplatte also ein gebaut und die Sache hatte sich damit erledigt.


Nochmals vielen Dank, dass ich hier so schnell professionelle Hilfe erfahren durfte. Werde das Forum weiter empfehlen bzw. wenn wieder ein Problem ansteht mich erneut hier melden. Möglicherweise, wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich auch eigene Beiträge leisten, immerhin könnte ich als Grafikdesigner ebenso das Ein oder Andere dazu beitragen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin


----------

